# Trading by Evolution Question



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright, let's say you have two games, FireRed and Emerald. On FireRed you have a Graveler, and on Emerald, there is no Pokédex data for Graveler nor Golem. When you trade Graveler from FireRed to Emerald, Emerald will now have Golem's dex data, but will it also gain Graveler's?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know this for a fact, but I believe it would. Emerald would receive Graveler first, and only after the trading sequence ends does the Graveler evolve (I think). So I think the Pokedex registers the data when the Pokemon arrives in the game, and then, if it evolves, registers the data for the evolution. Since the Pokemon evolves after you receive it, both must count in the Pokedex.

If you understood that I'll be quite happy.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 17, 2009)

Yup, I understood that, and it makes sense. Hopefully that's true; it'd make things a lot easier as far as completing the Pokédex. =3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 17, 2009)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Yup, I understood that, and it makes sense. Hopefully that's true; it'd make things a lot easier as far as completing the Pokédex. =3


If it doesn't work, you can do the complicated thing. Trade the Graveler to Emerald, prevent it from evolving, send it back to FireRed, evolve it, then send it back to Emerald.

That is guaranteed to work, though it's time consuming.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you now prevent Pokémon from evolving if they're evolving by trade? I know it wasn't possible in G/S/C, at least.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 18, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Can you now prevent Pokémon from evolving if they're evolving by trade? I know it wasn't possible in G/S/C, at least.


I've tried it in the 3rd generation and it doesn't work for me. I don't think Blaziking's method is possible unless you were to use an Everstone.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 18, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Can you now prevent Pokémon from evolving if they're evolving by trade? I know it wasn't possible in G/S/C, at least.


Well, it's possible now at least by the fact that giving a Pokemon an everstone when it is traded, it won't evolve. I'm pretty certain the "Press B to stop evolution" now applies as well.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 18, 2009)

You definitely will get dex data for both Pokémon. My friend and I were trading to evolve yesterday: I traded a Porygon to him, and he got dex data for both it and Porygon2when it evolved. He traded the Porygon2 back to me, and I got dex data for it and Porygon-Z.

No worries.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 21, 2009)

Alright, that's good to know. =3 Thanks!


----------

